# I’ll pigeon



## pigeonrlife (May 6, 2020)

Hello recently my pigeons poo has looked like this it has been changing regularly but now looks like this I have fed cinnamon also they have laid eggs yesterday https://www.pigeons.biz/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=73952&stc=1&d=1588861686


----------

